# Thermal Paste MX4 or MX2 or AS5 or Noctua Nth1



## teaj (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi guys, my Dell Inspiron 15R is running really hot now 75 C idle and 100+ C on load and if I dont do something then it can very well fry in summer. I need to clean it and apply some good thermal paste. What should I buy ? Arctic Silver 5 [Rs. 580] or Arctic MX4 [Rs. 810] or Arctic MX2 [Rs. 625] or Noctua Nth1 [Rs. 510] ? What is the best thermal paste?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

Noctua NT-H1 or Arctic Mx-4 - Air Cooling - Linus Tech Tips

Get Noctua NTH1


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

teaj said:


> Hi guys, my Dell Inspiron 15R is running really hot now 75 C idle and 100+ C on load and if I dont do something then it can very well fry in summer. I need to clean it and apply some good thermal paste. What should I buy ? Arctic Silver 5 [Rs. 580] or Arctic MX4 [Rs. 810] or Arctic MX2 [Rs. 625] or Noctua Nth1 [Rs. 510] ? What is the best thermal paste?



From where did you get those prices? Please provide any link if buying online For Noctua NTH1 [Rs. 510]...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2015)

> Get the cheaper one. Remember between the best and the worst decent thermal compound on the market we are talking about 1-2 degrees



Quote from member in the forum link, this I agree with.. Is 1 degree difference worth the price difference of Rs 300 ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2015)

Try this for a change from known brands  - Take the red pill 
ZT 5x 1g Thermal Grease Paste Compound Silicone For CPU Heatsink Heat Sink - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## teaj (Mar 26, 2015)

bssunil said:


> From where did you get those prices? Please provide any link if buying online For Noctua NTH1 [Rs. 510]...



I got those prices from - arctic silver 5[primeabgb, theitdepot], Noctua nth1[primeabgb, amazon.in], Mx4/2[ebay.com]. Unfortunately I am late now and Noctua is out of stock  I checked it last week and it was there on amazon i checked this sunday and price was Rs 505 and seller was this user named "noctua" and it was "Sold and fulfilled by PrimeABGB" but now I see the same link Rs 1,193 and user is noctua but it is now being "Sold and fulfilled by  BooyahChicago", since primeabgb ran out of stock. This Booyahchicago guy ships from US and its not worth it that expensive. Maybe you should wait because Primeabgb might restock. Here's the amazon link Amazon.in: Buy Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound Online at Low Prices in India | noctua Reviews & Ratings

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> Try this for a change from known brands  - Take the red pill
> ZT 5x 1g Thermal Grease Paste Compound Silicone For CPU Heatsink Heat Sink - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



Man, I dont want to open laptop again and again every few months and that is why I am thinking about MX2 or AS5 because they last long once applied and their shelf life is also great. Also since I found that AS5 is conductive and might damage IC if it gets spilled so I am thinking about MX2 as MX4 for 800 bucks is a bit much for a 4g tube I think. I haven't played a single game since last 3 months. So I am going to order a damn paste tomorrow and I cant wait much longer lol.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Quote from member in the forum link, this I agree with.. Is 1 degree difference worth the price difference of Rs 300 ?



Yeah there is a paste deepcool z5 which performs good in benchmarks and its only Rs. 400 but It doesn't last long, its very thick and it dries out quickly and you have to re-apply it after few months and also its shelf life is not good. It is okay for desktop I guess but for laptop its a NO. For overclockers too its a NO.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 25, 2015)

topgear said:


> Try this for a change from known brands  - Take the red pill
> ZT 5x 1g Thermal Grease Paste Compound Silicone For CPU Heatsink Heat Sink - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



Have you tried this [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]? I'm looking for a thermal compound for my laptop as well but don't want to spend upwards of Rs 400 if I can get something vfm.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 25, 2015)

How is cooler master's IC value V1? It seems to be the cheapest branded thermal compound with 2W/Km increase, and is electrically insulating as well.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 26, 2015)

..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2015)

I have used Cooler Master and Noctua TP and both worked good in my case.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I have used Cooler Master and Noctua TP and both worked good in my case.



it would be good if there would be a mention on themal paste in the pc building section, even I needed one...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> it would be good if there would be a mention on themal paste in the pc building section, even I needed one...



If you buy a good CPU cooler, you get it for free. If you don't, then Intel gives it for free, not that good quality but OKAY quality. This is the reason, it isn't in that section. You don't have to buy it with PC.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> If you buy a good CPU cooler, you get it for free. If you don't, then Intel gives it for free, not that good quality but OKAY quality. This is the reason, it isn't in that section. You don't have to buy it with PC.



Actually I went with the everyone's favorite and VFM CM hyper 212 Evo.... I needed the thermal coumpound for the GPU.....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Actually I went with the everyone's favorite and VFM CM hyper 212 Evo.... I needed the thermal coumpound for the GPU.....



GPU ??


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Have you tried this [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]? I'm looking for a thermal compound for my laptop as well but don't want to spend upwards of Rs 400 if I can get something vfm.



I've tried this and it not too good. Okish quality. Anyway, if you need the best get Noctua Nt-H1.


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 5, 2015)

Got IC value 1, applied it, and screwed the laptop.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2015)

screwed the laptop, how ? Did you apply too much paste ? If it's not starting for that / you are facing any other issue just clean up those excess TiM using a cotton bud soaked in alcohol [ the one used for electronic equipments ].


----------

